# My new boat is almost on the way!



## let's go

Just got off the phone with the Maverick rep and got the news that my new built-for-me HPX-T is scheduled for delivery on June 3rd. This is gonna be a long month!

I hate to put the old Mitzi out to pasture, but I'm sure looking forward to poling that sweet Maverick up onto a pile of tails.




Is it June yet?


----------



## Stuart

Sound good. What all you getting on it?


----------



## flatshunter

*mav*

Thats got a nice ring to it....................new to me hpxt.............Scott you will love the boat my 2004 will be for sale soon..........


----------



## wolverine

You selling the Mitzi? If so, about how much might you be asking?


----------



## Gottagofishin

I know that feeling. I came >< this close to pulling the trigger on an HPX-T but I got such a good deal on a B2 Tunnel show boat, that I couldn't pass it up.

I don't have any regrets, but that HPX-T is a great boat. Congrats!


----------



## let's go

I ordered it in all blue like the one that was at the Houston boat show in January. I went with the 70 Yam 2-stroke and Louie Bauman is building me one of his HPX special props. I had them put the livewell console in it for redfish tournaments and to use as a drink cooler most days. I also got the taller poling platform. I'm too used to the higher elevation of the Mitzi to go with the standard short platform.

I've already got Bobby at FTU on standby with a remote control Motor Guide and a nice new Garmin GPS with the aerial photo chip for getting waaaaay back in the marshes. I pole about 90% of the time with customers or friends on the bow, but when I go out alone scouting before a trip I like to have the trolling motor option. 

Man, I feel like a little kid waiting on Christmas!

And yes, the Mitzi will be up for sale soon. I have two friends that are very interested at this point. If they back out I'll let you guys know.


----------



## Gottagofishin

I've got a Garmin 540s with the G2 Vision. I'm pretty disapointed in it. The resolution of the 540 doesn't let you see any detail on the satelite photos, and the processor speed can't keep up with the movement of the boat even at idle so the screen is constantly flicking back and forth between photo and regular.

Maybe one of the higher end models has a better screen and faster processor. But at $1200, Im not a satisfied customer.

Now that I've waxed poetic on the unit, I'll make you a good deal if you want it. LOL!


----------



## kenny

Gottagofishin said:


> I've got a Garmin 540s with the G2 Vision. I'm pretty disapointed in it. The resolution of the 540 doesn't let you see any detail on the satelite photos, and the processor speed can't keep up with the movement of the boat even at idle so the screen is constantly flicking back and forth between photo and regular.
> 
> Maybe one of the higher end models has a better screen and faster processor. But at $1200, Im not a satisfied customer.
> 
> Now that I've waxed poetic on the unit, I'll make you a good deal if you want it. LOL!


What do you expect for only $1200.? :biggrin:


----------



## let's go

I'm not completely sold on the Garmin yet. I've been looking at the Lowrance with the platinum chip as well. It has great resolution, but I heard it isn't as reliable as the Garmin in the real world. I'd really like to see them both in action.


----------



## Gottagofishin

If you decide you want the Garmin, PM me and I'll make you a good deal on it. It's only 2 months old and has less than 15 hours.


----------



## let's go

Thanks. I'm going to do a little more research on this. I'm stepping up from a 5 yr old Garmin so I guess anything would look better to me. LOL


BTW, IS IT JUNE YET!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gottagofishin

let's go said:


> Thanks. I'm going to do a little more research on this. I'm stepping up from a 5 yr old Garmin so I guess anything would look better to me. LOL
> 
> BTW, IS IT JUNE YET!!!!!!!!


No worries. If you do decide on a Garmin, let me know and I'll make you a deal if you're interested.

You got that right about June. This wind is driving me crazy.


----------



## flatshunter

*Mav*

Scott is it June yet!!!!!!!!!!!.........just kiddin picked up mine last week....riggin time now.....BTW i got the garmin 440 S and it works just as well as the more expensive models....


----------



## Bruce J

That's a beauty!


----------



## let's go

Yeah, and I reeeeeally appreciated the phone call rubbing it in on your way to POC. But I didn't get a call after the maiden voyage. Figured you were still wiping the skunk off the new rig.


I got a call last week that my boat was hitching a ride on a truck to East Mt Houston and should be here later next week. I'm soooooooooo ready!!!!!!!


----------



## skinnyme

flatshunter said:


> Scott is it June yet!!!!!!!!!!!.........just kiddin picked up mine last week....riggin time now.....BTW i got the garmin 440 S and it works just as well as the more expensive models....


Great looking boat!


----------



## flatshunter

*well*

Is it June yet................. sorry scott....................no pics i bought a new nikon d-80 and I am just gittin the feel for it maybe you can give me some pointers..............


----------



## let's go

Oh sure, tease me me, poke fun at me and then ask for help? :tongue:


----------



## let's go

BTW, I talked to Brad and he saw my boat out on the line this morning getting finished up. Now they just need to find it a ride to Texas.


----------



## wolverine

Lets see some pics of the new ride Let's Go!


----------



## let's go

i got one from the factory on my phone the other day. Not very impressive, but it's a start. It is scheduled to be finished in two days. Hopefully I'll lay hands on her next week sometime. You can be sure there'll be pics as soon as I get her. Just like a proud daddy. :cheers:


----------



## Salty Bum

Does anybody have any thoughts about the Beavertail Skiffs? Mainly the Osprey. Thanks

Salty Bum
HOOK 'EM HORNS!!!!
<'))))))))*><


----------



## Tail-Gunner

I almost ordered an Osprey. Awesome looking boats. I deducted that once you loaded it up the performance drops significantly. I really need to carry more than one passenger. For two fisherman, its awesome. I ended up ordering a SS 15' scooter which I am still waiting on. The scooter's performance is still hindered by added weight but I think the wider beam will give me more stability.

gunner


----------



## Stuart

Salty Bum said:


> Does anybody have any thoughts about the Beavertail Skiffs? Mainly the Osprey. Thanks
> 
> Salty Bum
> HOOK 'EM HORNS!!!!
> <'))))))))*><


Use the search feature. Tons of info on Beavertail Skiffs.


----------



## flatshunter

*mav*

Scott, I sure hate to do this to ya but here we go how bout a 2009 HPXV, this is from the mav website check out the two tone color lay out................sweeeeeet !


----------



## Stuart

Great looking bhote. Looks like the axle is not centered with the fender. Okay, okay, I'm picky!


----------



## Salty Bum

Thanks

Salty Bum
HOOK 'EM HORNS!!!!
<'))))))))*><


----------



## squidmotion

you'll really like your hewes.... i know i like my old lappy!!


i saw that photo of the two-tone one, i don't care for the deck treatment at all.... cheesy. i like the color on the hull though... (not that i would turn one down, even if it was pink!!)


----------



## let's go

Got an e-mail update this afternoon. She's done!!!!! They're putting her on a truck Monday morning and heading west. Man, this is gonna be a long week.


----------



## spitfire

*NICE!*

nice boat!!!!


flatshunter said:


> Scott is it June yet!!!!!!!!!!!.........just kiddin picked up mine last week....riggin time now.....BTW i got the garmin 440 S and it works just as well as the more expensive models....


----------



## BIGDOUG

*pics ?*

Hey lets go, wheres the pictures of your new baby?


----------



## flatshunter

*pic*

He's still waiting..........I think the dealer is doing a promo at the boat show and using his new boat heheheheh..........there gonna make him suffer as long as they can.......and i don't blame'em one bit......LOL !................


----------



## bleb

thats **** rude .... takin a boat to a show while hes been waiting and paid for it.. Im never buying a boat from a dealer!! Lol I think Ill go check out his boat before he does!!!


----------



## let's go

Nah, the boat isn't at the show. I did get to go see her though. She's sitting out back of the dealer waiting to get prepped. They're all tied up at the show this weekend. I've been promised she'll be ready for my Wednesday maiden voyage. The folks at Mt Houston have been great. 

I've got a meeting on Thursday I have to attend. Then I'm off to Port Lavaca to prefish the TRS on Fri and the tourney on Sat. Hopefully we'll break her in right with a win. Sure would be sweet to show up the go-fast boys with a poling skiff.


----------



## let's go

Man is she ever sweet. I picked her up late Tuesday evening. Ran her through the first three hours of break-in on Wed. Took her over to Bobby at FTU and he put a remote control Minn Kota on the bow and an on-board battery charger in the hatch. 

Rolled down to a friend's place near Port Lavaca early Fri morning. Met up with the guys and took her out fishing the marsh to pre-fish for the Texas Redfish Series tourney. Then fished her from sun-up until 2pm Saturday. We took two reds to the weigh-in for an 11.06 lb total. Don't really know where we placed exactly, but should be somewhere around 30th out of @130 teams. Not too shabby I guess. We were about a pound out of the money. 

She runs nice with or without a load. Poles perfectly even in the 20+ mph winds we had to endure. Those same winds made for a nasty trip across Lavaca Bay, but the boat handled it better than I had expected. We got sprayed, but not soaked by any means. There were a bunch of teams arriving at the weigh-in in much bigger boats who looked like drowned rats. She'll also flat get up and go without any bow rise.........and she's puuuurty. 

No, I don't have any pictures yet. I'll get some up here soon.


----------



## Bruce J

Congrats on the new boat, you'll love it. Look forward to the pictures!


----------



## squidmotion

congrats....welcome to the family!!!


----------

